# Fulval FX4 or 406 for 75 gallon high tech



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I have and absolutely love my fx4. The good thing about it is you can control the flow if it is too strong. I find that the flow on max is absolutely perfect for my high tech pressurized co2 tank. I promise you would not regret the fx4 over the 406. In addition to that it has a drain hose that you can add a hose quick connect to making water changes super easy. Plus it has a self prime function. Plus it has larger media trays to fill with tons of bio media. I just changed out my media with Sera siporax in the two trays. And you would have to do maintenance less often than the 406. And the fx4 maintenance is super easy. Just easily shut and disconnect the two hoses and do what you need to with the canister. Mess free and like I said has tons of room. Comes with a ton of mechanical filtration and tons of room for lots of Purigen and bio media. All you ever need for a super crystal clear clean tank. My water is so clear it looks like my fish are flying in air and not swimming in water. .



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Appreciate the quick response!


Can the drain feature be used for both draining and filling up the tank? The sink and faucet that would be used for water changes are around 25 feet away from the tank. Hope there are extension tubes that I can buy to make the setup work.


I read somewhere that it is not recommended to restrict the output flow on a long term basis (maybe beyond 50% restriction?). Is it fine to control the flow?


I am also curious on the wrapping you seem to have on the canister. Do you mind letting me know what it is for?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

vijay_06 said:


> Appreciate the quick response!
> 
> 
> Can the drain feature be used for both draining and filling up the tank? The sink and faucet that would be used for water changes are around 25 feet away from the tank. Hope there are extension tubes that I can buy to make the setup work.
> ...




It absolutely can be used for both draining and filling. It's super easy and convient to do. You really would not need to restrict the flow like I said. I leave mine on max flow with my 60 gallon. The out can easily be moved to where it would not be too much. 

Like I said it's fine to lessen the flow on it. That's why the adjustments are there in case you want to. 

The wrap is just how it came brand new and I have not taken it off. Does not need to be on there though. I left it on for well don't really know why lol. 

I just got one adapter a 5/8 ID x 3/4 MHT adapter that lets me hook the hose up to using a quick connect. Like $3 at Home Depot I have a 50 foot garden hose I use that I drain to and fill from the bathroom with no issues. Very easy. Oh and mine came with a free gavel vac also. Although I really do not use it in my planted. But cool it hooks up to the same drain hose and makes vacuuming super easy. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Good to know!


When I do the water change through the fluval drain hose, the fresh water from faucet would not be de-chlorinated. Would that kill off the good bacteria in the canister?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

vijay_06 said:


> Good to know!
> 
> 
> When I do the water change through the fluval drain hose, the fresh water from faucet would not be de-chlorinated. Would that kill off the good bacteria in the canister?




What I would suggest and do is fill a very large tote with water and treat with prime. Then just fill that way. I would absolutely NOT use non treated tap water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> What I would suggest and do is fill a very large tote with water and treat with prime. Then just fill that way. I would absolutely NOT use non treated tap water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Appreciate all the inputs. FX4 it is then!


----------



## Twobuck (Mar 11, 2017)

Such good info. I've been thinking of getting an fx4 for my 55 just because I'm getting older and holding a treated water container that weighs 60lbs over the lip of my tank is starting to scare me. I trust the same goes for me just make sure I'm directing the inputs in a good direction and no problems or if I have to choke the flow down a bit that would be ok as well. Thanks for the thread guys.


----------



## StevenDon (Jun 11, 2015)

vijay_06 said:


> I am trying to decide between a fluval FX4 and 406 for my 75 gallon high tech. The tank would be moderate to heavily planted with a good stock of fishes (cardinals, harlequin rasboras, roseline sharks, emperor tetras and red serape tetras) along with shrimps and snails. I will also be adding a inline CO2 reactor to the filter.
> 
> 
> Would the FX4 mean too strong a current for the fishes/plants? On the other end, would 406 provide adequate filtration? Would I be better off supplementing the 406 with another smaller capacity filter?
> ...


G'day,
I haven't read all the replies as I'm on some strong meds and I lose focus, then forget what I'm thinking of. I'll most likely forget what I just said in a few minutes. 

I can't comment on which filter to use as I haven't used either. I generally use the built ins on my Blue Planet tanks, and on the others I use cheaper ebay filters.

What I can comment about is that if you want to use the FX4 and the only worry is the strength of the output, then there are easy ways to reduce the flow while maintaining the same output. Sure, the filter can be restricted, but many of the people I know use lily pipes on their output, which spreads the output into a wider flow if I'm making sense. Another way to would be to diffuse the flow by pointing it at a wall, or towards a corner, which is probably the cheapest way. 

Are you using Co2? Check out the inline diffusers, they mix the Co2 better than an in tank diffuser, and I'm told they slightly reduce flow, but I can't confirm that as all the tanks of mine that run Co2 have built in filtration.

I think the lily pipe is a good option, and if you have a decent LFS who you can trust, and they have lily pipes, then check them out, or check out some you tube videos. There are a few different shaped lily pipes, and each change the output flow differently. 

Thinking of my setups, I don't think you need a huge filter, just sufficient to keep the water clean. I'm assuming you are using a proper soil in the tank? When you do a water change, you don't need to syphon from the substrate as the bacteria will establish and grow that will break down the detritus and other stuff. Having shrimp in the tank is a good idea as they will help clean up anything the bacteria won't, but I wouldn't be keeping shrimp in that tank with those inhabitants, they will decimate the shrimp in no time. I would remove the bigger fish, and put them in another tank. 
Ok, I'm guilty of keeping shrimp in a tank with fish, but the biggest fish are Long Fin Striped Danios, and they don't bother the shrimp. I've even seen the shrimp pop onto their backs lol, it looks so funny. I have some Celestial Pearl Danios who are generally shrimp safe, at least mine are. 

It sounds like you have a nice setup, and it will look great. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a fluval 404 that has always had leaking problem. I will not buy another Fluval. I have never tried on of their FX series filters. I pretty much use sumps exclusively now.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

Twobuck said:


> Such good info. I've been thinking of getting an fx4 for my 55 just because I'm getting older and holding a treated water container that weighs 60lbs over the lip of my tank is starting to scare me. I trust the same goes for me just make sure I'm directing the inputs in a good direction and no problems or if I have to choke the flow down a bit that would be ok as well. Thanks for the thread guys.


Have you ever tried using a submersible pump?


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I've used just about every canister out there over the years, and I have the FX6, Eheim's e3 professional and an AC110 on my 90 gallon. All 3 are really good, but the FX6 is just designed really, really well and it's a great filter to set and leave. Self-pushes air out of the canister twice a day, never ever have to prime, self draining, crazy media space. It's really good. 

In either case, on a 75 or larger I'd probably also get a HOB or maybe a smaller second canister but that's just me (partially because of potential failure, also for over-filtration and flexibility with maintenance schedule). In the FX I put mainly coarse pads and tons of bio media, rarely have to touch it.. HOB mainly used as a water polisher using 1 coarse pad, the rest $5 bulk fine padding from walmart (plus purigen/chemipure since it's easy to access), swap out weekly. It works really well.


----------

